#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Matrix plan data base

## ncsvapi

Dear forum member 
i want database for MLM matrix plan details as below 
dear forum members i want coding or formula

U X 4 = 4 
4 X 4 = 16
16 X 4 = 64...
MLM matrix plan 4x4 coding/formula 
KINDLY GUIDE ME IN THIS SUBJECT.

----------


## martindwilson

duplicate http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...g-formula.html

----------


## alansidman

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

This is a duplicate post and as such does not comply with Rule 5 of our forum rules. This thread will now be closed, you may continue in your other thread.

*Thread Closed.*

----------

